# Your Ideal Career



## NotSoRighteousRob

Now when I say what is your ideal career I am not asking what is within your means. I know when I was younger I thought working the X-files as an FBI agent like Mulder would be awesome. Sadly reality has shattered those dreams of mine, and to avoid ending up in a rubber room in the psychiatric hospital I had to abandon my dreams of hunting down monsters and aliens. Still I think that would be an awesome job...

Anyways I guess my current dream job is to be an elite security consultant for computers. The type of guy that is paid to travel around the world and test the security installed on corporations offshore locations. While my schooling is preparing me for this I know it isn't very likely that I will ever become that good. There are kids half my age that can program circles around me. But still, I suppose I'm glad that I am able to at least pursue the job I want.

So what type of job would you really want? Maybe an astronaut? I think that would be pretty epic. I suppose we should try to keep this in the realm of reality. no space taxi-cab drivers, no headmaster at hogwarts *(if only!)* But don't limit it to what is within your means either.


----------



## Grey

A Queen. Of course, not the sort who waves her hand during major events and really has nothing to do with the influence of her 'queendom'. I'd love to be of the sort that ruled directly, decreeing laws and judging criminals. It's probably very old-fashioned, centuries so, but it's still a dream career.


----------



## Aerorobyn

My "dream career" changes very often - on average, once every month. 

Right now, I would love to be in the entertainment industry - well-known and in the spotlight! An actress would be ideal, but I lets be realistic - that takes too much time and effort, so I would get bored with it if I didn't see immediate results of being a superstar. 

*Being as realistic as I can, my ideal career:* I am my own boss (or, if not, very very minimal supervision), I am always sought after and receiving attention, people need me - they want me, I can travel a lot, I don't have to stay in one place for too long, it's fun and exciting - offers something new each day, I get to be around a lot of people and meet new people on a regular basis.


----------



## parallel

What is Biophysics?

:laughing:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurochemistry


----------



## Outcode

I want to be a Jedi! but they aren't allowed to have wives... oh well I'll just go rogue and be a bounty hunter/jedi roud:


----------



## Abuwabu

Grey said:


> A Queen. Of course, not the sort who waves her hand during major events and really has nothing to do with the influence of her 'queendom'. I'd love to be of the sort that ruled directly, decreeing laws and judging criminals. It's probably very old-fashioned, centuries so, but it's still a dream career.


Aren't you already the queen of PC?


A fast jet pilot in the RAF was always a dream of mine - that would be fun, but really my dream career is to be retired with enough money so that I can sail the world, fly, spend time in the back-country, photograph, build boats, the list is endless.


----------



## roxtehproxy

Probably a full-time musician; disregarding the irregular salary and confidence deficiency.

I'd like to be a theorist or philosopher/writer also, although I'm not entirely sure what is required.


----------



## Essay

I'm torn between 1) Canadian/American diplomat to Brazil, or 2) Buddhist monk of the Theravada tradition.
Most likely result: 3) high school languages teacher or 4) social worker.


----------



## zwanglos

My ideal career is exactly what I'm working towards - a freelance translator of as many languages as possible 

I want to be the guy that can just sit in a Starbucks all day while he whittles away at a giant document, translating it into a completely different language.

There would be difficult deadlines at times, to be sure, but I wouldn't actually have a boss, and nobody to really answer to. Just me and my dictionaries


----------



## Danse Macabre

My ideal career would be to write movie soundtracks to movies. I would have my own studio and get talented musicians in to perform my music ^_^ and then put it to film. Sigh. That would be amazing.

Either that, or a singer in a rock band that actually does well. I'm sick of everything on the radio sounding like the musical equivalent to lemon cordial, I want people to rediscover what _real_ music is.

*fanatical smiling*


----------



## Yin Praxis

Building civilizations and terraforming.


----------



## Mikbert

Special Air Service - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Literature University professor.... ETA 3years


----------



## Ben

I would love to be a spy. Or a ninja. My most realistic dream job would be a criminal psychologist or a psychiatrist.

EDIT: Correction. I'll jump at the chance to be a world dictator.


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Mikbert said:


> Special_Air_Service


Is that like the Special Olympics for aircraft pilots? Sry no offense intended I just had to make the joke.:laughing:


----------



## Karen

Botanist -- some field work, some office work, and people to share my passion with nature in general, and in particular native plants, ponds, bogs, fields, meadows, sagebrush areas and mountains.

Second would be psychologist/researcher of psychic abilities, but I don't want to live in a city.


----------



## Rustang

*Tutor*. ...for Natalie Portman!


----------



## firedell

To be a superhero, or a witch, but I a pretty witch, no warts. Either way, I want some magical powers or something.


----------



## carbohydrate

i always wanted to work on one of those fishing boats up in alaska.

im so descriptive.


----------



## Nearsification

Mines would be a Teacher. I have a whole class to conduct experiments on. I would more likely be a college professor more highly paid.


----------



## Gabbi

I'd love to be a French second language teacher somewhere in Europe during the day, and write books when I come back to my place... books that would eventually make me win Literature awards.


----------



## SilverScorpio17

If salary wasn't factored into this, I'd be a researcher in the field of biology or psychology and part-time photographer.


----------



## Who

My dream career is definitely a musician of some kind. Being in a band has just always been something I'd like to do. A comedian and/or actor or talk show host also seems appealing.

A more realistic job I'd like would be something that involves writing or something journalism related.

Basically, as you can tell, I'd like to do anything that involves me getting paid without actually working.:laughing:


----------



## εmptε

To quote deadpool... ah fuck it:


----------



## HonourThyCat

If money, family, responsibilities ect. were no object, then I'd be professional traveler. And yes, that is a job I just made up on the spot :laughing: It involves me traveling around the world, meeting new people, taking pictures and writing about what I'm experiencing.

The "real life" (pah! Real life) equivalent to that would be some kind of journalist, so that's what I have my sights set on. But I also want to change the world, so a politician/ journalist would be AWESOME :laughing:

Ah, the optimism of youth :happy:


----------



## sodden

A tremendously fabulous visionary novelist who also serves as an expert consultant on films.


----------



## Moonmoon

Hi,

Now can I know If I get scholarship?
My advisor told me that he heard I got it but I didn't get any contact from the scholarship board.
So sad.


----------



## NinjaSwan

Singer/Songwriter...

Step aside Bod Dylan


----------



## toxigenegoober

I have thought for some time now that being a bestselling writer would be an awesome job. I would make more than enough money to live pretty much how I want and have the freedom to work within my own time frame, for the most part, and work from any location I want. I've dabbled in it a bit here and there, but never could get past about 50k words without the story getting dull or forced. It's hard to write 100k+ words that hold the readers attention 80-90% of the book. Plus, it's hard to put that much time into something when I need most of my time for school which is where I'm actually going to make a living. I know people say follow your dreams, but you still need to eat as well. Maybe one day when I've matured a bit more I'll have enough to write about to finish a whole book and make my living that way. Plenty of people end up doing that. Dan Brown? Steve Berry? Both very successful later in life. I smell early retirement...


----------



## TurranMC

I'd like to rule the world. Since such an occupation does not exist I'd settle for President. Of course though I doubt I will ever hold such a title, but it is my ideal.


----------



## murderegina

In my wildest dreams, I'd want to write my own screenplay, direct and star in the movie. Just like my buddy Zach Braff:laughing:


----------



## ThunderBear

If Gyro Gearloose (Disney character) ever retires, I might be interested in taking over his job. 

King or being retired with enough money to do whatever I want to also seems tempting, but I don't know if you can call that a career.


----------



## Deja Vu

Well I want to be an author, screenplay writer, and musical artist all at the same time. And maybe fit a bit of (voice) acting in there.


----------



## windex

I don't know.


----------



## OrangeAppled

-An innovative, successful *Songwriter, specifically in a rock band* of some kind; probably making dreamy/atmospheric music. If I could sing, I'd front the band, since I'd want to write the lyrics.

-Or I'd like to be a *Bohemian* (is that a job? :tongue - one of those people who somehow manages to support themselves making fine art and writing poetry and novels and who lives in some hip, artsy fartsy downtown area and/or a quaint, isolated countryside, occasionally meeting up with their Bohemian posse to swap ideas and get tipsy.

-A *Fashion Designer* would be cool. I don't think I'd want to be very famous though - just a few boutiques in major cities. 

-I might also like to be a *Psychologist*, but one who researches, writes and maybe teaches, not so much counseling. I might like counseling short-term, but I think it would drain me emotionally.

In short, nothing practical! :tongue:


----------



## susurration

Neuroscientist.

Specifically neuroanthropologist.

Pursue creative arts and helping people in my spare time.


----------



## fiasco

Clinical dietitian.


----------



## Linesky

You tell me! : (

Hah I just have no idea. Is it possible to pursue several jobs? Or just be a housekeeper ? I do want a challenging job! Or at least other fulfilling occupations, yessir! I don't want to be tied down to *one* necessarily, I just want to live a passionate life occupying myself with whatever I'm invested in. I really love a variety of topics and it's hard to boil it down to one type of job or category.
I'll do whatever, as long as it's interesting and provides me new challenges. I just like learning. Aw.
I do have a "list" of topics which usually occupy me the most. But I don't necessarily put my bets on those things only.


----------



## Wanderling

murderegina said:


> In my wildest dreams, I'd want to write my own screenplay, direct and star in the movie. Just like my buddy Zach Braff:laughing:


That would be amazing. I'd add "control over the choice of music for the soundtrack".

Like many here, I'd love to be able to live off my writing, of novels, short stories, and poetry.

Acting would be nice too; but rather on stage than on TV.

I'l also like to be a university professor - I'm aiming for that at the minute, we'll see where it goes...


----------



## ziggy

I already have my ideal career. Though I'd have to say that I was kind of lucky in how I stumbled into it. :happy:

I nearly made the mistake of getting into IT. As a hobby, I like tinkering around with computers, but to turn a hobby into a job is not something you want to do unless you can express yourself in your career. That is to say, unless you have a direct influence over your work, you may find yourself dissatisfied when implementing other peoples ideas.

An example being someone who likes to program, and goes to school to get a job doing just that. They end up getting hired by a company, and end up working on projects that they may want nothing to do with, thus robbing the person of any self expression.


----------

